# New Michigan Bee Keeper Here!



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hello from a not-too-far-distant beek!


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I am relatively new to this site also and sort of getting the flavor of the community. What club are you associated with if any?
Richard


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

welcome to the forum
Clint


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

I have not joined a club yet. I got my first hive a couple weeks ago and am actively looking for a club as close to me as available. I look forward to getting as much knowledge as possible. I initially started researching Bee's because I wanted to better pollenate my mini orchard and pumpkin patch.

My father was a Bee Keeper for a large Orchard when he was fresh out of the Navy in his twenties. Sure wish I had all his gear I used to play with down in the basement when I was younger. 

As soon as I figure out how to post pictures of my hive i will. I am used to posting pictures on forums that provide the hosting as well.


----------



## Sambee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice to meet you! Just be carefull, the girls are addictive


----------



## pkwilbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to beekeeping and the forums.

I'm just down the road. Lowell, off grand river.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Fantastic! I was hoping I would hear from some locals.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Thought I would add a Photo of my hive hope it works and is the right size.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm in Mason MI just South of Lansing. My wife is from the Grand Rapids area so we go there often.
Clint


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not far off either. We're pretty spread out but our honey house is in Sunfield. 

Dennie Best 
Best Honey Farms
Sunfield MI, Boston GA
517-712-4920
[email protected]


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

DutchBee said:


> I got my first hive a couple weeks ago and am actively looking for a club as close to me as available.


Here are some links listing some Michigan clubs...
http://www.michiganbees.org/whoswho.htm

http://www.michiganbeekeepers.com/main/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=30


----------

